# A few of my deer hunting pics



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

http://www.imgpost.com/images/1wU20326.jpg

My rangefinder said 591 yards when I took the shot although i walked it off to like 575. The bullet hit about 1 inch lower then where I was aiming, but it still hit a very good spot in the neck. Not alot of big bucks up north here in MN but a good hunt never the less. :sniper:

http://www.imgpost.com/images/UuW19686.jpg

http://www.imgpost.com/images/Zee20016.jpg

A few other posed pictures. All of the pictures can be enlarged for better viewing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great pics Sniper !! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Does MN (or wherever you were hunting) allow non-blaze orange clothing to be worn by hunters during deer season?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

camo can be worn, but a certain percentage needs to be blaze.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Jesus man, what caliber rifle do you shoot?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

looks like a 22-250, nothing bigger than that


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

IF t is Minnesota, then, Yes, they must have on Orange, but they can wear blaze camo....
As to caliber, they need to have at least 23 caliber. so the .22-250 would be an illegal caliber......

Any other laws you want to break and post on the internet?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Not alot of big bucks up north here in MN...
> 
> there are alot of big bucks in Northern MN, if youre not finding them, maybe youre not in the right spot, or there is not any alfalfa/corn fields around where you hunt, i see quite a few 160-170 class but alot in the 130-150s, my dad shot 143 class on the last day of Zone 2 by Leonard, MN... i dont know what you mean but i think there are alot of big bucks in the Northern part of MN. Good Huntin :thumb:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

farmerj said:


> IF t is Minnesota, then, Yes, they must have on Orange, but they can wear blaze camo....
> As to caliber, they need to have at least 23 caliber. so the .22-250 would be an illegal caliber......
> 
> Any other laws you want to break and post on the internet?


Which laws did I break now? Dont make foolish assumptions.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

SniperPride said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > IF t is Minnesota, then, Yes, they must have on Orange, but they can wear blaze camo....
> ...


What caliber rifle you using?

Kinda gutsy posting pictures of you in the woods during deer season with a highpower rifle AND no blaze orange on!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Thats a custom .300 winchestor magnum that I built. Look at the size of the wound at over 500 yards. Dont make me laugh, and as far as pictures well they are just that, you think I hunt with a photographer? Maybe if you read a little closer in my first post you would understand that those were posing pictures, right in our front yard :roll:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

How about we avoid throwing assanine accusations out there without knowledge of the situation. I'm sure you can 100% of the time tell the exact caliber of a rifle in a picture, but now the guy is poaching because he doesn't have orange on in the pic, blah blah. You have NO basis for your remarks. Period. If I take a picture of a deer in the back of a pickup with casual clothes on, did I chase it down and run it over with the truck? Get a grip. You are contributing to the issue by making accusations.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Thankyou floyd, if you look at the picture with the deer, you can see that I have an interchangable coat with orange and an orange sweater underneath that, heck why would I want to use all camo for deer hunting when I shoot the deer at such a long distance. And you better believe I dont want to get shot by another hunter. Your damn straight I wear orange while hunting.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

By the way, as further "evidence" of my caliber for you non-believers, Look at the tip of the bullets in the deer picture, if you look at the bullet tips, they are green, the 30 cal. nosler ballistic tips. Its odd having to defend myself againts such stupid accusations, but I guess some people have nothing better to do.
:sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im sure glad I dont have to lug around a gun that heavy...


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I noticed the exit wound, thats why I asked the question. I figured you were going to tell me that you use something bigger then a 300. Pretty good shot from that distance! Any wind or elevation changes during the shot?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

There was a 3 mile an hour wind I recall, but i made very little changes to that, elevation of course I made some adjustments, as I sited the rifle 0 at 300 yards. Other then that its the rifle and scope that can shoot good not me


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

FARMER J! do you have nothing else to do with your time than to pick out things and start ranting and raving about them, this site has gone to the birds these past couple of months, if its not one person givin another person a hard time, its someone else, lay off


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

How high did you aim at that yardage? My best shot so far is over 400 yards at a muley running far below me angled away. Hit him in the spine on my last bullet in the gun. Even though he was below me, I still aimed at least a good foot above him, and very far in front of him. One good thing about the badlands is you can see where your previous bullet landed and adjust from there while shooting. I shoot a 270, I've become very comfortable with this gun and I doubt I will ever use anything different, even when it comes to moose and elk. My muley this year was 330 yards standing, shot him right in the neck where I had to aim due to the tree stump covering his shoulder.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

FarmerJ you suck! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SniperPride

Nice pics. I remember the rifle in the pics from your add last summer. Nice set up. The wind was terrible out here in North Dakota. It was 16 mph gusting to 23 on the hill I sat on. That day I didn't shoot, because I wanted to shoot beyond 600 yards and the wind was just to unpredictable. My friend had a swinging target, six inches in diameter at 600 yards. It took me six shoots to connect with a 308, but the 300 Winchester Mag hit the first, bounced off the target arm two inches high on the second shot, and hit on the third. Still a deer isn't a steel swinging target, and I don't have to worry about wounding a target.

I did shoot a doe at 700 one calm morning. I had four tags and the other shots ranged from 115 yards to 440.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I hope I get the opportunity to shoot well beyond 600, there is one field by me that is about 1200 across, but no deer this year on the days i went out there, maybe next year I'll get to try out its real power  Oh and Ryan its quite simple, I clicked the elevation knob to make up for the drop I would encounter, or aim higher if not able to compensate enough. I cant really take credit for that, my scope is downright amazing. :sniper:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

farmerj said:


> IF t is Minnesota, then, Yes, they must have on Orange, but they can wear blaze camo....





SniperPride said:


> camo can be worn, but a certain percentage needs to be blaze.





870 XPRS said:


> looks like a 22-250, nothing bigger than that





farmerj said:


> As to caliber, they need to have at least 23 caliber. so the .22-250 would be an illegal caliber......





farmerj said:


> Any other laws you want to break and post on the internet?


Prior to name calling, may want to see where another persons view is coming from....

If you read it as I was saying he was poaching, Sorry that wasn't my intent....

Otherwise, I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed mind.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow 500+ yards with a bolt action 10 gauge shooting slugs!
Its a good thing I don't jump to conclusions when just looking at a pic.

Nice gun, whats the farthest you have walked with it before?
TC


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

3 miles straight, on the same day I shot that deer 
Heck I didnt even have the sling on it 8)


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Did you carry the deer and drag the gun?
Those slings can be heavy!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
TC


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> looks like a 22-250, nothing bigger than that


SARCASM


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a 22-250, nothing bigger than that
> ...


Everyone, you'll have to excuse 870, he is a little distraught due to my breathing down his neck with my superior fantasy football team. It causes his turrets to flare up and he lashes out. We'll get him back on the meds and everything will be normal again...


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

What is sarcasm?
TC


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> my superior fantasy football team.


that is sarcasm, case and point :withstupid:


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

SniperPride said:


> I cant really take credit for that, my scope is downright amazing. :sniper:


Tell us about the scope...


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Its a generation 3 Springfield Armory 4.5-14x56 with rangefinding illuminated reticle. :iroll:


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

SniperPride said:


> Its a generation 3 Springfield Armory 4.5-14x56 with rangefinding illuminated reticle. :iroll:


Very nice... that scope'll eat up a Grover Cleveland till ain't nuthin' left but the corners.

Ya mentioned you built it yourself and I know your exceptionally proud of the rifle. You said it is a 300 Win Mag, do you mind sharing some other particulars... ie: action, bbl, stock, etc. You shoot outta the box or you reload?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd be happy to. For the action I didnt go very fancy since it was my first project. So just a Mauser action, I jeweled the bolt and did alot of nice extras to it, lapping, bent the bolt of course. The barrel is a 1 and 3/4 inch diameter stainless steel custom barrel, not cheap :wink: free-floated of course, which is quite amazing considering the size of the barrel  
The stock is a fajen wood laminate, the color is called midnight. Harris Bipod, the biggest one I forget the number. I put aluminum pillars in the stock, and steel bedding. Timney deluxe trigger, with side safety, I replaced the old mauser safety shroud with an aftermarket one. 
All in all alot of work but next time I will use a different action because the mauser was time consuming trying to modify all of it. Alot of fun getting it all together but very pricey. Im currently making a .22-250 for a customer pretty similar. Oh and yes I do reload and chronograph.
:sniper:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Pricey?....How much is your whole set up, if you don't mind me asking? I only got the best once in my life, bought a mathews legacy. With extras, it cost arround 1200 not including the number of arrows and broadheads I've purchased and losed for it.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Almost 3 grand including the scope and case. I do build them cheaper of course.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

what part of MN do you hunt??? I hunt by rice lake and up near brimson.. Lots and lots of big bucks this year. Got busted by a nice 8 point digging in my pack sack,, a very wide 10 point was seen by 2 people in party, est aprox 160 - 180 inches.. Another large 8 point was seen,, this past tuesday a 9 pointer was shot, and I finally shot my biggest buck to date this past friday at 4pm.. Have a few picks of him but dont know how to post them.. Dont know what he would measure but he is 8 points, very symetrical, 15 1/2 inch spread, 12 1/2 inch G2, 10 inch G3s,, those are the only measurments i have of it.. If anyone has an estimated guess id like to hear..

congrats to everyone that filled their tag this year.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

We own some land up in Cass county


----------

